# Who has the best Super Silver Haze?



## HazeMe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wondering who you think has the best SSH. I love SSH, and I want your opinions on who makes the best. Which ones have you tried? Also, I haven't had the pleasure of smoking the Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze, but would love to try it out. Have any of you tried it out. If so, what do you think?

P.S. Forgot to ask; has anyone ordered SSH from Marijuana-seeds.nl? I haven't ordered from these guys in years, and they won't give out any information on what breeders their seeds come from. 

HazeMe


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 25, 2009)

HazeMe said:
			
		

> ... and they won't give out any information on what breeders their seeds come from.


 
Well, doesn't that in itself speak volumes? That strain belongs to shantibaba, of Mr. Nice Seeds; for as I understand it, both Neville and he are the original breeders of SSH. When shanti walked away from Greenhouse Seeds, he took all his breeding stock with him. But several of the strain names were legally patented/registered to Greenhouse, so he could not take those with him. 

Shanti is the man. He has invested a couple of decades into this prized seedline and I personally find it to be both completely bad and in bad taste for anyone to come along two decades later and start to knock-off his work, by producing bad f-2, f-3, and dyked versions of his seedlines. Even if they could produce a quality f-1 version, it would not be acceptable to me, unless shanti made some kind of royalty on it. 

Why patronize someone who is in the business of ripping-off one of the culture's all-time great breeders? I mean we could debate all day whether GHS Seeds has the real Super Silver Haze, but the fact that this vendor in particular won't say exactly who he got the seed-stock from, whether GHS or MNS, is a clear indication to me that something is definitely amiss. What possible justification could there be for with-holding that information from the buyer? None. 

It's an obvious knock-off job, meaning an f-2 at the very best. If you want the "original" SSH, then get it from shantibaba at MNS, or one of his recognized seed-vendors who openly display his registered trademark. Who could possibly have a better version of the SSH than the original breeder himself? Boycott those rip-off artists? Do the right thing and help put them out of business.! - RT


----------



## HazeMe (Sep 25, 2009)

RT, I know all about the GH and MN situation. When both of them were still together they are who I got my SSH from (The original GH). I was just wondering about others and their SSH. M-S.nl won't give out info on any of their seeds! Trust me, I won't be buying from them again. 

Thanks RT
HazeMe


----------

